# New York Auto Show: Audi of America Presents A7 at Boldly Designed IAC Building in Manhattan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just as the Audi A7 has begun to make its initial appearance at dealerships around the United States, Audi of America used the occasion of the New York Auto Show to present the A7 formally at the IAC Building in Manhattan. The presentation itself included Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen, Audi CMO Scott Keogh, Product Planning Manager Filip Brabec and the car's exterior designer Ulli Beierlein all presented at the event.










Also on display was a fantastic paper scale model of the A7 as well as an original Audi Coupe 100 S that was one of the A7's inspirations.

Check out more photos of the event after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

